# Time passes so fast



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so hard to believe a year has passed since we had to say goodbye to our furbaby Sammy. He was our best friend and constant companion. Sammy left to soon at only 8.5 years old. Not a single day goes by that he is not thought about and missed.

I truely believe he brought Chase into our lives to help us share the love he taught us. I thing he is teaching many of his old tricks also as Chase is doing things I thought only Sammy would have ever done.

Thank you to the many supporters who helped us through a very hard time. Our online communities are amazing.

I have linked his tribute for those interested.

Sammy, we love you and miss you so much. I promise when the time is right, I will be there by your side.

http://members.myactv.net/~crxess//Logo/Sammy_Comp1.wmv


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Your tribute was wonderful-what a beautiful dog!! Obviously he was so loved by you-how lucky he was to have you.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. It is obvious he was much loved & is sadly missed. I'm going to have to regain my composure now & go hug my pup.

I so sorry for your loss but I do hope your many happy memories bring a smile to you often.

{{{ Hugs to you }}}


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to the life of Sammy. Obviously a well loved part of your family. I trust he will never be forgotten. Glad you opened your hearts to another golden soul mate.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, that was beautiful. My eyes are full of tears... Sammy was lucky to have you to love him... I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful tribute, but also very sad. Our Kia is 6 years old and I can't even think of losing her 


BTW. I saved your video also on our site, just in case that link you gave us goes down in the future. Here it is:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/videos/Sammy.wmv


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

That was quite a tribute and I think you can safely say YES to the question Mr. Clapton poses.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog,...we all wish they could be with us for ever. Asha is 6 and I also cannot imagine life without her. My Jessie is still very much missed after 2 1/2 years.They bring so much and enrich our lives.


----------

